# Wasserwechsel, wohin mit dem wasser...



## JuleF. (9. Juni 2016)

Moin, wo lasst ihr das wasser wenn ihr einen wasserwechsel macht?
Sickerschacht? Oder einfach aufn rasen?

Mfg julian


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Juni 2016)

In den Sommer Monaten gieße ich mit dem Wasser den hinteren Teil des Gartens.
Ansonsten wird alles aufs Nachbargrundstück gepumpt, dort ist ein Urwald, dieser möchte schließlich auch gut gewässert werden.

Wäre dieser nicht vorhanden, würde das Wasser in unseren Gulli gehen.


----------



## laolamia (9. Juni 2016)

guenstigeren duenger findest du nicht


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2016)

Gießwasser, für den ganzen Garten, alles andere wäre Verschwendung


----------



## senator20_2000 (9. Juni 2016)

Also bei mir landet das wasser auch als gießwasser aufm beet oder dem rasen.... Ich hab 5ibc Container a 1000L im garten versteckt da ist immer platz zum zwischen lagern,  bei unserem sandboden wird jeder tropfen weiter verwendet....


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2016)

Dieses Jahr hab ich zum ersten Mal seit Bestehen des Teichs (ca 15 Jahre) eine Komplettreinigung gemacht,  nur im Tiefbereich blieb Wasser stehen. Da ich nicht alles auf die Beete pumpen konnte und auch keine Lust hatte, noch nen Pool zum Zwischenlagern aufzupumpen, hab ich den Schlauch in ein Loch im Boden gelegt. Es sollte ja alles an einem We erledigt werden. Seit vielen Jahren wird mein Garten von Maulwürfen, Wühlmäusen und was weiß ich von wem noch alles systematisch untertunnelt. Im Rasen sinke ich oft ein...  eine unheimliche Unterwelt muss es da geben.... also Wasser marsch, die großen Bäume brauchen ja auch mal nen ordentlichen Schluck Wasser. Es waren so 7-8 tausend Liter. Was soll ich sagen..... es gab nicht einmal ne Pfütze auf dem Rasen.

Lg ina


----------



## Limnos (10. Juni 2016)

Hi

Ich mach den Wasserwechsel von der Zugabe her mit Grundwasser, Der Teich läuft dann an einer dafür vorgesehenen Stelle über in einen unbefestigten Graben. Ab einer gewisssen Menge erreicht der Überlauft noch den nächsten kleineren Teich und auch der läuft in einen Graben über. Versickern kann das Ganze in der Nähe des Brunnens, aus dem das Wasser stammt. Entlang dieses Grabens bzw. in demselben habe ich feuchtigkeitsliebende oder - ertragende Pflanzen:, Wildprimeln, Irisse, Salzbunge, __ Huflattich, __ Scheinkalla, __ Stinkkohl, __ Graskalmus, __ Königsfarn. Schachblumen __ Märzenbecher etc. Der übrige Garten wird dadurch nicht feuchter, als wenn der Graben nicht wäre

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## muh.gp (10. Juni 2016)

Ab auf den Rasen! Und was soll ich sagen, selbst bei der Trockenphase im letzten Sommer hatte ich dadurch nicht nur den grünsten, sondern auch den schönsten Rasen in der ganzen Straße....


----------



## lotta (10. Juni 2016)

Bei mir darf das abgepumpte Teichwasser in den, am Grundstück angrenzenden Bach fließen;-)
Ansonsten auch gerne auf den Rasen, an die Bäume, Pflanzen...und  in die Maulwurf - Gänge...@Ina 
Bine


----------

